# My Flame-eater plans



## de98441201 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey everyone
I saw this picture on the Internet&#65292;It looks very nice,i  also want to have one.I plan to complete it a month later&#12290;Currently completed 70%.


Schematic diagram








Due to limited conditions, I made some changes to the drawings.I use aluminum and copper&#12290;










To be continued


----------



## de98441201 (Mar 6, 2017)

yesterday to complete the connecting rod


----------



## de98441201 (Mar 8, 2017)

yesterday work


----------



## larrydoucet1946 (Mar 9, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 9, 2017)

Larry,

You are asking for trouble by showing your email address like that.

You are leaving yourself open to being inundated with spam or even worse.

If you want to show your email to another member, then send them a PM with it in, it is much safer.

John


----------



## de98441201 (Mar 10, 2017)

2017-03-09 Welding small parts


----------



## de98441201 (Mar 12, 2017)

Very frustrated, I failed&#65281;Preliminary judgment should be that the parts are not well sealed I plan 
I plan to make a new cylinder and piston&#12290;


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 12, 2017)

You don't show enough detail for us to help De.

I had to make two cylinder and piston sets so that I could make a twin version of this engine, and it runs just fine.

Just one thing different, my cylinder and piston sets are made from cast iron, which may be a little difficult for you to obtain in your part of the world.

Your problems could be the different materials being used are expanding at different rates and causing lack of vacuum.

You don't say why it failed. These engines can be very difficult to get running and it might just be the flame slightly out of place or the cylinder not warm enough to run. I have to warm my cylinders up for about 30 seconds before mine will run.

John


----------



## JCSteam (May 7, 2017)

Daft, question, but with limited info, daft questions need asking, when you run the engine do you lubricate the cylinder, if you do the oil becomes sticky with the heat and seizes the piston up, I have seen the use of just an Ikea pencil used just scribble a bit over the outside of the piston. The graphite acts as the lubricant and is flame resistant. Just a small suggestion, though more photos please, I too plan to build this engine as I love the flame gulpers  Good luck!


----------



## fcheslop (May 7, 2017)

Poppin uses oil , Duclos engines are dry lubricated and been a tight wads Iv used a pencil rubbed over the piston usually a 2b and have also used the small pencil mentioned from that emporium of pain
If its a graphite piston then never use oil
some of my best runners have what would be thought of as the worst cylinder combination of an Alloy cylinder with a bronze alloy piston and yet theyve ran for years 
The Jan Ridders engine needs very good fits on the piston and valve as Jan shows in his trouble shooting section and the size and position of the flame is critical and a lot more sensitive than any of my other flame gulpers
cheers


----------



## Journeyman (May 8, 2017)

This engine is a bit (alright, a lot) tempremental. See *** this thread *** which has several videos and lots of suggestions to get it going
John


----------

